# can not connect with the server that holds my new website.



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have started trying to build a web site using Microsoft office live. Worked on getting use to the features a little bit for a few days seemed pretty user friendly for a computer illiterate like my self. Yesterday I went to sign in to the site and I got : Failure To Connect To Web Server 

I can connect to other sites with no problem so I figured it was the servers problem. I contacted them using email and they responded and after a few emails back and forth determine my website was up and running and they had no problem accessing it. While I still am unable to connect from either of the computers in my house other people have had no problem.

I tried to connect to the friends site that recommended Microsoft office live thinking it would be on the same server and was not able to connect to that site either. 

I am now wondering if I could have something on my computer blocking that site.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Jim


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

link to your site?

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Not my area of "expertise", so I can't help, but you may want to provide some more info, I am sure one of the guys here may be able to help.

Are you using FTP?
Is it a web based server?
Firewall?
Have you changed any settings since you last logged in?
Link to site?


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

www.Buntonpainting.com

This is my domain, but the site is barely under construction yet. So far mostly playing with the features

Jim


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

RCP said:


> Not my area of "expertise", so I can't help, but you may want to provide some more info, I am sure one of the guys here may be able to help.
> 
> Not my field of expertise either, but I will answer the best I can.
> 
> ...


 With a little direction I could probably give better answers. 

Thank you for any suggestions any of you may have.

Jim


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Wish I could help more, just not familiar with websites that were built with office live, How do you log into your site?

also when was the last time you logged in successfully?

Pat


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

The web design site I log into from this link. 

http://buntonpainting.com/WebSiteManager/default.aspx?launchWebDesigner

It automatically brings up my web site.

Currently I can't connect to this site either same message. To use this design site I must use internet explorer instead of fire fox my browser of choice.

To log into my web site site with the link I posted before. 

The last time I successfully logged into it was Friday morning, but not Friday night.

Jim


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Probably totally wrong but...

Clear your cache and try again.
Might be worth a go


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

mistcoat said:


> Probably totally wrong but...
> 
> Clear your cache and try again.
> Might be worth a go



Thank you for the suggestion. I tried that and no change

Jim


----------

